# Decorative stone border



## john1529 (Apr 20, 2005)

I purchased a truck load of decorative stone to use as a landscape border. I'd like to mortar the stones together but I'm unsure how to proceed. Does anyone have experience in this? Do I need to lay a concrete base under the stone? Is it ok to simply butter the side of each stone and mortar them together?

Thanks for any information.

John
Texas


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Dig a trench about 8" deep. Add 3-4" gravel. la about 2" cement. Then set the stones in place an allow them to set over night. Next day place mortar in the joints, tool after about 15 minutes. Clean joints and stone with a mason's brush.


----------



## john1529 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bob Mariani said:


> Dig a trench about 8" deep. Add 3-4" gravel. la about 2" cement. Then set the stones in place an allow them to set over night. Next day place mortar in the joints, tool after about 15 minutes. Clean joints and stone with a mason's brush.


Bob,

Thanks for the reply. I thought sand was used. I'm glad I asked the question. 

Is there a specific tool to use to force the mortar between the stones? It seems like it'll be tricky to get it in without something similar to an icing squeeze tube.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do it this way. Buy what they call a grout bag. Very cheap. A pro would just use a triangular trowel to hold the mortar and a small jointing trowel to push it into the joints. Either way, be sure to pack them tight. Do not mix the cement or mortar too wet. More water, weaker concrete or joints.


----------



## john1529 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bob Mariani said:


> You can do it this way. Buy what they call a grout bag. Very cheap. A pro would just use a triangular trowel to hold the mortar and a small jointing trowel to push it into the joints. Either way, be sure to pack them tight. Do not mix the cement or mortar too wet. More water, weaker concrete or joints.



Thanks for the help.


----------

